# 2 neutered males and 1 dumbo female for adoption in NJ



## DanielleK (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi, my name's Danielle. I live in New Brunswick, NJ and I have 3 rats that need new homes. I work as a vet tech so I got the males neutered, overall the 3 are well cared for but I am moving due to financial constraints and unable to bring them. 

They're all friendly and do not bite, could do better with more attention than I give them but overall are extremely handleable. They get along very well with other rats (I used to rescue elderly rats sometimes and the brothers were very welcoming) and with my declawed cat who tries to play with them at times. They eat regal rat adult food along with treats (fruits/veggies/healthy table scraps). They are:








Rigby = black male neutered fancy rat, 2 years old
Mordecai = tan hooded neutered male fancy rat, from the same litter as Rigby
Minca = dumbo silver/grey (not blue) female, 1 year old intact

I'd love for them to go together as they've lived together for their entire lives (especially the brothers), they'd go with their cage (a large critter my first home for exotics cage). Splitting them up is possible but it would have to be to the right home.

Please let me know if you are interested or know anyone who can help. Thanks ~ Danielle


----------

